# Anybody with any clues as to what this is



## Tanked (Aug 23, 2009)

I am of course talking about the coral and not the fish.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

It is a Turbinaria sp. also known as scroll, cup, pagoda. Here's a link with the info.

Turbinaria Coral (Turbinaria sp.)


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

drhank said:


> It is a Turbinaria sp. also known as scroll, cup, pagoda. Here's a link with the info.
> 
> Turbinaria Coral (Turbinaria sp.)


wow....you really know everyrthing huh? that is any amazing coral tanked!


----------

